# Refinishing CCW Classics



## Rotary-Amuse (Jul 19, 2010)

I picked up a set of CCW Classics last spring and have been slowly chipping away at getting them refinished. 

Long story short, I finally got them finished, mounted and balanced, and installed. There's really not much to refinishing three-piece wheels other than patience. 



Day 1: 17x11" and 17x12" Classics, 7.5" backspacing 










Outer barrel to convert the 17x12s to 17x10s 










Disassembled 



























ARP hardware 












Fast forward through hours of cleaning, prep, test fitments, and trips to the finisher's shop 




Outer and inner barrels powder coated in bengal (gloss) black, center powder coated in black magic (satin) 










Test fitment. CCW's are assembled with limited gap tolerance between barrels, center, and hardware. Adding 3-5mm's of powder times each surface resulted in a need for a lot of shaving and sanding 










All bolted up and torqued down - 25ft/lbs x 30 bolts x 4 wheels 




























Installed 




























I went with the 295s to retain the factory tire height. I traded off a gain in weight to retain factory gearing. This is by no means a light set up: 22 pound wheels, 27 pound front tires, 32 pound (!) rear tires. Silenced HKS Carbon Ti exhaust 



















Wheel and tire set up for reference: CCW Classics 17x10(F), 17x11(R), 7.5" backspacing; bengal black (gloss) outer barrel finish, black magic (satin) center finish; ARP wheel hardware (120 total nuts and bolts, torqued to 25 ft/lbs each); Kumho Escta XS 255/40/17(F), 295/35/17(R); Kics Project R26 Lug Nuts 

Suspension set up for reference: 1993 Mazda RX-7 Touring; Ride height 25.5(F), 26.25(R); Caster +5*(F); Camber -1.5*(F), -1.4*(R); Toe +0.08"(F), +0.02"(R); TEIN Super Street Coilovers (Spring rates F670/R560), Solid Upper Pillow Ball Mounts F/R; Racing Beat 1.25" Front Sway Bar, Front Sway Bar Brace, 3/4"Rear Sway Bar; Rotary Performance Rear Toe Link Set, Trailing Arms; Cusco D-Style Front Strut Tower Bar; Gotham Racing Engine Torque Brace; Noltec Polyurethane Motor Mounts 


Cheers!


----------



## Rotary-Amuse (Jul 19, 2010)

Also for disassembly, preparation, and assembly references, check out CCW's website *here*


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Gotta love that ARP hardware :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MKIINIK (Nov 2, 2009)

They look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Rotary-Amuse (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks!

I'm helping a friend put together another set of Classics for his Bimmer in a couple of weeks. I'll have some more pics and feedback. It should be much smoother the second time around.


----------

